# Shop vac recommedation



## woodninja (Feb 12, 2012)

My shop vac just died after 10 years. Can someone recommend a brand and model about 14 gal. and 12 amp/6.5hp? Cannot afford the Festool types with all the bells and whistles. Thanks


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have this one.....

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...play?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=ridgid vac&storeId=10051

I have had it for roughly a year now and havnt had any trouble with it. It has plenty of power even with a large 30 gal seperator hooked between it and the tool. It even clears all the chips/shavings from my planer which I know is a problem with some vacs. My planer is a helical head though so that probably helps as the chips are much smaller. Overall, I am very happy with it. Probably the best vac available for 50 bucks anywhere!!


----------



## Paul B (Jul 23, 2010)

Woodninga, like Bassblaster I have the older version of that one and it has served me well. Search this forum, there is a lot of good advise and ideas for dust collection.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Talk about a coincidence.:huh: After a couple of weeks research, I just ordered this one last nite




 
200 cfm and 60" of standing pressure was about the best I could find for the money. I went with a 12 gallon because I am running a Dust Deputy which filters most of the debris so I don't really need a huge capacity. I looked at the Ridgids but all my hose is 2-1/4 for the Shop Vac systems and with Ridgid I would need to convert to 1-7/8 or 2-1/2

Incidentally - If you call Shop-vac, you might be able to get a replacement power head (motor,switch, cord and housing) pretty reasonably.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

My Ridgid vac uses 2 1/4" hose and accessories. Unless something has changed recently, they still should be 2 1/4".


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> My Ridgid vac uses 2 1/4" hose and accessories. Unless something has changed recently, they still should be 2 1/4".


I stopped at HD yesterday afternoon. The ones they had were 1-1/4, 1-7/8 and 2-1/2. That and I couldn't get any hard specs on any of them... They would give me HP and "good/better/best" indicators but didn't say "good/better/best" as compared to what. Ask for cfm or standing pressure and they just looked at me....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmmmm, I just read the description on the link I posted and it too says 1 7/8". The end of my hose measures 2 1/4" and I purchased 2 1/4" fittings to hook my tools up. They have either changed it or its just labeled wrong.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> Hmmmm, I just read the description on the link I posted and it too says 1 7/8". The end of my hose measures 2 1/4" and I purchased 2 1/4" fittings to hook my tools up. They have either changed it or its just labeled wrong.


hehehe, even more interesting on that link you posted, scroll down to specifications and check the cfm

Actually, I went to HD yesterday specifically to buy that vacuum, but after looking it over and then looking over the rest I came home and went through the shop vac site and settled on the one I ordered. 
Actually, of the Ridgid line this one looked the best to me for dust collection
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...play?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=ridgid shop vac&storeId=10051

It's about 30 cfm less and doesn't disclose any standing pressure specs. I 'm pretty sure that is a 2-1/2" hose system also. Overall, for my purposes, the shop vac model I ordered from amazon ($20 cheaper than directly from shop-vac btw), was probably my best choice.


----------

